# Achat APPLE WATCH SERIE 3 42 CELLULAR



## Corentin.R (5 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis en pleine recherche d'une Apple watch série 3 42.
J'en ai trouvé une sur leboncoin. Apple Watch série 3 42 Cellular.

Je dois aller l'essayer ce soir, elle a 5 mois.

J'ai quelques questions concernant la vente en elle même. En effet je ne sais pas trop quels sont les points à vérifier.
Compte iCloud, forfait Orange, synchronisation iPhone  de l'ancien client ?

Dans l'attente de vous lire, Corentin.


----------



## mat37 (5 Octobre 2018)

Corentin.R a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis en pleine recherche d'une Apple watch série 3 42.
> J'en ai trouvé une sur leboncoin. Apple Watch série 3 42 Cellular.
> ...



Je dirais en premier l'état esthétique qui donnera une idée sur l'utilisation de la Watch. Ensuite juste vérifier elle n'est bien réinitialisé (compte iCloud et donnée)


----------



## shad93 (7 Octobre 2018)

Corentin.R a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis en pleine recherche d'une Apple watch série 3 42.
> J'en ai trouvé une sur leboncoin. Apple Watch série 3 42 Cellular.
> ...



Bonsoir 

Faut vérifier que le vendeur a bien dissocié son compte iCloud de l’Apple Watch c’est très important (ça m’est arrivé et c’était galère car le vendeur a dû contacter Apple devant moi pour la débloquer et c’était long ) sinon tu ne pourras rien faire avec. Vérifie aussi le numéro de série correspondant à la facture et à la boîte sans oublier de vérifier le numéro de série sur l’Apple store rubrique assistance je crois, afin de vérifier si la garantie est valide et correspond bien à la date d’achat


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Octobre 2018)

Je conseille de dissocier après avoir contrôlé qu'elle fonctionne bien avec l'iphone du vendeur: Tu pourras envoyer SMS et mails et constater si la montre les annonce bien. Tu pourras aussi faire d'autres contrôles...
Si la montre est dissociée: Impossible de vérifier son bon fonctionnement. Quant à la dissociation, elle est rapide à faire et ne nécessite pas de connexion WiFi.
Penser aussi à vérifier que le vendeur est bien le propriétaire -> facture.


----------

